# Have you seen a ghost?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what I would do if I saw a ghost.  Probably have an accident, if you know what I mean.  The closest I ever came to thinking I might be seeing something other worldly was one night I saw what seemed to be a circular column of air near my bed.  There was no form involved.  I was hoping it was my son but the column dissipated.  It may have just been an optical illusion.  I don't think I'd be scared of a ghost if my loved ones came back and identified themselves.  I'd be terrified if my maternal grandfather visited me.  Although I never met him I heard terrible stories about him.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never seen a ghost.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

swear my work place is haunted. things happen when you are alone there. two months ago i was sitting at my desk looking at the monitor. noticed a blurry spot watched it move around the top half of the screen. only disappeared when I asked my co-work if she can see it. it was gone by the time she looked.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

No ghosts around these parts - which is good because I'd definitely have a heart attack.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

My brother and I saw a ghost dog when we were kids. Then, a couple years ago, my father and I watched an old doll rise out of a mound of ashes in my attic. I live in a Victorian farmhouse (built in the 1890s). There's been at least one documented murder that took place here. The ghosts are lazy for the most part though. They don't even help out with the housework.

-Jeremy


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

No i haven't seen a ghost.. ghost does not exist...


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

I beleive I have.  I believe I saw the ghost of what I later learned was probably my great great grandmother.  She walked over to my daughters crib and looked in.  I was in my bed and witnessed this.  I tried not to stir, but when I did, she vanished.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

One night a demon dwarf with blazing red eyes crept into our bedroom.  He crawled onto our bed and perched there, and then crouched on top of my chest.  I was convinced that if I didn't move, he'd leave.  Then he was gone.  Was it a dream?  Probably, but the experience has kept with me all these years.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> My brother and I saw a ghost dog when we were kids. Then, a couple years ago, my father and I watched an old doll rise out of a mound of ashes in my attic. I live in a Victorian farmhouse (built in the 1890s). There's been at least one documented murder that took place here. The ghosts are lazy for the most part though. They don't even help out with the housework.
> 
> -Jeremy


That doll thing would absolutely finish me off. Dolls freak me out anyway, but just thinking of that really is scary! And the demon dwarf thing, i hope that was just a dream.

I've never seen a ghost. But my mother told me about what happened to her mum once. She was in hospital with heart trouble, the doctors told my mum that she had about 24-48hrs left. She was very sick, and couldnt even talk much. My mum left her that evening, and went to be with her the next day and she was out of bed, helping a woman in another bed. My mum was very shocked, as were the docs. But she told my mum she'd had a visit from her own deceased father in the night, and he told her to stop been daft because she wasnt ready to be with him yet. And she lived for another 4 years. So i quite like that.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tsilver, I think you are trying to out me as a crazy person!  You've already gotten me to admit that I believe in reincarnations and now this.    I do believe in ghosts.  

I once lived in a haunted house.  I wrote a 3 page paper about my experiences so my husband and I could compare our experiences and our family and friends would understand what we went through.  I can post it here if you want to read it.  Just understand that I am not a writer and don't even pretend to be.  I've had audio hallucinations, seen shadow people and heard footsteps and about everything else you could imagine.  I'm glad I no longer live there.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen several things that might be termed ghosts, or maybe more accurately for most of them I think, time-slips.

I did however have a conversation in real time with my grandmother the day after she died that I can't explain away.

And we have a ghost cat in the house here that has been seen by four people now.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I for one would definitely like to read about your haunted house exeriences and I imagine there are others on the board who would be interested.  You can always input it to the Board in installments if it's quite lengthy; or Parts 1, 2, and 3.  I've always been interested in the unusual, the quirky, and the offbeat happenings in life; also in people with these qualities


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In 1984 or 85, my family went to Pine Bluff mall on Halloween night. This was one of the first malls in Arkansas to have trick-or-treating, so LL and I thought we would drive the short distance from our house just outside of Little Rock to there for a safe evening of entertainment for our boys, who were then  about 5 and 9 years old. Things at the mall went just as we had hoped, the boys were excited and tired by the time we had visited all the places that were participating in treating, so we headed back to home. Between the two cities, there was a long stretch of  two lane highway with only one small community. We were among a very few cars driving towards LR that time of night. During one of the empty stretches, both LL and I saw what appeared to be a young woman in a flowing, long sleeved, white dress walking beside the highway. I stopped the car as soon as I could to see if she needed help. When we looked back, there was no one there. Thinking "how odd" we proceeded on home.
Two weeks later the local paper did an article on "Ghosts in Arkansas."  One that was mentioned was supposed to be on that stretch of highway, with the apparition performing much like what we had seen and experienced.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't seen one personally, but I have people close to me who have--and it's never been a scary experience. Usually quite peaceful, even--because as far as I believe and understand, they're just spirits of those who have passed on.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was younger, my parents took my sister and I on a "haunted places" vacation. We stayed at haunted hotels, haunted lighthouses, anything that advertised itself as haunted. We didn't see any ghosts, but in one of the hotels, we stayed next to the supposedly haunted room (someone had died in there some years back) and one morning, my dad walked into his bathroom to find that his shaving cream had EXPLODED. There was shaving cream everyyywhere. I'm sure it was due to an old can, or the changing pressure of staying at a different altitude or something, but it was the only exciting thing that happened.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My life has been completely free of paranormal experiences, but I have heard stories from people I knew. Not "My cousin's aunt's hairdresser saw something" stories, but personal accounts. I find it hard to dismiss them all. I would like to try to record some EVP someday, though I'm not sure if I want to know that something is here in my apartment.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sebat said:


> tsilver, I think you are trying to out me as a crazy person! You've already gotten me to admit that I believe in reincarnations and now this.  I do believe in ghosts.
> 
> I once lived in a haunted house. I wrote a 3 page paper about my experiences so my husband and I could compare our experiences and our family and friends would understand what we went through. I can post it here if you want to read it. Just understand that I am not a writer and don't even pretend to be. I've had audio hallucinations, seen shadow people and heard footsteps and about everything else you could imagine. I'm glad I no longer live there.


I'd love to read what you wrote if you're willing to share it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never seen a ghost or any other paranormal activity, but my wife and I both saw a UFO about twenty-five years ago. I'm not saying it came from outer space, but it was a flying object that we couldn't identify.



Spoiler



I guess we were driving too fast for the tractor beam to lock on and take us onboard.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My A#1 most terrific dog ever, Jackson The Wonder Dog, disappeared on a snowy day 7years, 2 months, and 15 days ago (can you tell I miss him).  We never found him even after extensive advertising, cable tv ads, the works.  One day a few months later I "saw" him run across our field.  Almost a blink of the eye thing.  But it was him.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just remember you asked for it   ....

My husband and I were wanting to move into a larger place.  My father mentioned that he knew a guy with a house for rent.  The house was about 100 years old and he had bought it for his daughter and fixed it up.  She had lived there for about 6 months and then decided she didn’t want to live there anymore.  I asked my dad several times why she had moved out and he never would answer me.  We went to look at the place and loved it.  Once again I asked the question.  Why didn’t your daughter want to live here?  The landlord got a funny look on his face and then responded, “She has 2 small children and didn’t like living on a busy highway.”  His face told me he was lying but his reason was good enough and I really liked the place.  We moved in.

The carpet in the front bedroom was a perfect with my comforter and I decided it would be our master bedroom.  That first night after being alone in that room for a short time, it just did not feel right.  I went into the computer room where Paul was working and told him I couldn’t sleep in that room and we would have to move our bed into the back bedroom.  It wasn’t anything I could really put my finger on, it just felt like something bad had happened in that room.

Immediately upon moving in, things started happening…  

When taking a shower in the mornings the bathroom door would open on its own and I would get the feeling of someone being in the room with me.  Paul had the same problem every time he took a shower as well.  This was an everyday occurrence and probably the one thing I hated the most.  I would get visions of the slasher scene in the movie Psycho and have to open up the shower door and actually make sure that I was alone.  

There was another strange thing that would happen in the bathroom all the time.  You could be sitting on the toilet and hear water running over head like someone had flushed the toilet upstairs, only there was no upstairs, we only had one bathroom and the plumbing all ran under the floor.  We worked on the toilet, checked to make sure the sump pump hadn’t kicked on downstairs, called the city to make sure there wasn’t a leak on their side and everything else we could think of, but could never find the source of the running water sound.  Either Paul or I would experience this at least once a day…every day we lived in the house.

One night while watching television I heard a noise outside the living room window.  It sounded just like someone stomping up the stairs with heavy work boots on.  You could tell that the noise started at the ground level and progressed up to the roof.  I got up and looked out the window directly under where the noise was but nothing was there.  Next, it sounded as if someone was walking around on our roof.  I went outside and looked around the house to make sure no one was up there. This happened once or twice a week.

I started waking up at night, feeling like someone was standing beside the bed watching me sleep.  I would normally wake up once or twice a night and since moving into the house,  I was now waking up 5 or 6 times.  I’m not one of those people that scares easy and I hate confrontation; but I am more likely to confront someone or something when I feel frightened or threatened than run from it.  I noticed that if I woke up in the middle of the night and needed to use the bathroom, I would lay in bed and try to go back to sleep.  I would have to go really, really bad before I would consider walking down that hallway at night.  This is not my nature at all…I’m more of the mind set of just do it and get it over with or I’ll never get back to sleep.  The hall ran the length of the house with one bedroom at each end and the bathroom and utility room in the center.  I could stand at our bedroom door and look down the hall, I never could see anything but felt like there was constant movement in the hallway.  Almost like someone pacing the length of the hall back and forth.  

Audio hallucinations were another thing that occurred frequently.  We were always hearing our names being called.  Some days I would almost wear myself out walking from one side of the house to the other, only to have my husband tell me he hadn’t called my name.  

From my desk in the computer room, I could look across the living room and into the kitchen.  We had two 50-gallon aquariums at the far end of our living room.  One on each side of the kitchen door. Many times late a night out of the corner of my eye, I would catch a movement and a flash of color low on the floor.  It was almost as if a red ball was being rolled back and forth.  I would also see a little black shadow standing in front of one of the aquariums.  I think they liked to watch the fish.

After living in the house for about three months, I was getting really fed up with the bathroom and bedroom situation and had decided to have a talk with my ghost. After all, ghost were people, too… once… and I had a feeling we were dealing with a couple of children.  One day while I was home by myself and in the shower, the door opened as usual and I felt a presence in the room with me.  I told them….you are more than welcome to live with us, but if you are going to stay here, there has to be some rules.  (1) You are not allowed in the bathroom when we are taking a shower.  (2) You are not allowed in the bedroom when we are sleeping.  (3) I really hate being startled all the time, so please be careful not to scare me as often.  (4) The front bedroom is yours, I will only go in there when it is necessary.  

After my little talk, it got much easier to live in the house.  The stomping on the roof stopped.  Occasionally, I would wake up and feel like someone was looking at me from the doorway but they no longer came into the bedroom to wake me up.  The bathroom door would open up occasionally but I no longer felt a presence in the bathroom with me.  Like all children, they would forget from time to time and I would say…What did I tell you?…and things would go back more to my liking. 

We had been living in the house for about 3 years, when Paul had a series of accidents that required three different surgeries and made it necessary for him to sleep in the living room in his recliner for almost 12 months.  Paul was constantly waking up at night, he said that he could hear what sounded like 2 children, running up and down the hallway and he would hear what sounded like whispering and giggling.  They liked to wake him up by pulling on his big toe or tickling his feet.  I thought this was interesting, because up until this point I had never said anything to him about my problems with the hallway at night…I thought I was just being silly, but I felt like this verified what I had been feeling.  
We never talked much to other people about our ghost problem at home.  We lived in the house for about 7 years until we moved 3 hours away.  I never did any research on the house or investigate it. Wish I had, but that was long before Ghost Hunters sparked my interest in the paranormal. 

Two interesting things happened after we moved away…

One night I was talking on the telephone to my Aunt.  She had just had her class reunion and an old boyfriend had come home for it.  They went driving around town so he could see how everything had changed.  She was shocked when he pulled up into my old drive way.  He told her that he had grown up in the house.  It had originally been a parsonage and had been moved onto this lot from a different location.  When he lived there it was a two story house.  She didn’t know it but  I was extremely excited, she had just confirmed my suspicions that there was a second floor.

A few weeks later, we came home for my fathers birthday party.  While sitting at the dinner table my dad said…I have to tell you something that has bothered me for a long time.  I was afraid you would refuse to live in that house if you knew…but there was a fire in that house and 2 children died in the front bedroom.  

I know…I replied…there was a boy and a girl…one was 6 and the other one around 8.

How did you know that?…he asked.  It happened almost 50 years ago.

I looked him in the eye and replied… because they are still there…


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Sebat.  I love ghost stories although I'd be scared out of my mind if I ever saw a ghost.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

I have never seen a ghost because they do not exist. Your eyes, ears, and brain try to make sense out of unknown objects by slapping a familiar label on them (matrixing or pareidolia). However, that doesn't mean that what you saw or heard were ghosts or caused by ghosts.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

MatrixOutsider said:


> I have never seen a ghost because they do not exist. Your eyes, ears, and brain try to make sense out of unknown objects by slapping a familiar label on them (matrixing or pareidolia). However, that doesn't mean that what you saw or heard were ghosts or caused by ghosts.


I'm happy that you're so sure.

But we'll just have to disagree on this one. I know that nothing I can say will convince you, just as I also know that my own experiences have proved to my own satisfaction that there is more to it than is dreamed of in your philosophy Horatio.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, sebat! I don't know if I would have dealt with that situation as well as you did. 



MatrixOutsider said:


> I have never seen a ghost because they do not exist. Your eyes, ears, and brain try to make sense out of unknown objects by slapping a familiar label on them (matrixing or pareidolia). However, that doesn't mean that what you saw or heard were ghosts or caused by ghosts.


Sure, there are other likely scenarios and I doubt anyone can prove that what they heard or saw was caused by ghosts, but there's also no way to prove that it _wasn't_ caused by ghosts. Some explanations are more likely than others, but a lot of people like to keep an open-mind about things and explore all possibilities.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

So don't keep us hanging Willie.  Tell us, tell us, tell us


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Years ago, I was sitting at the computer, writing.  Our computer was in the basement near the stairs.  I had a mug of water on the desk.

As I was typing, the mug just moved... on its own.  It slid an inch or two toward me in a quick movement.

I shrugged, pushed back the mug, and kept typing.

A few moments later, the mug moved again -- on its own.  It didn't float through the air.  Again, it moved in a single, quick movement -- about two inches across the desk.  It looks as if an invisible hand was pushing it.

Again, I returned the mug to its original position; the "ghost" had moved it too close to the edge of the desk.  I kept typing, and guess what?  A few minutes later, the mug moved a third time.  Again, it didn't just slide gently; it moved in one quick movement.

Now, I don't know if a ghost moved the mug.  I think there might be a scientific explanation -- condensation gathering the desk, a little vacuum forming under the cup, I don't know.  But it's fun to pretend that it was a ghost.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't say as I've ever seen a ghost, but the house where I grew up had been my grandmother and grandfather's house. Apparently, my grandfather had a heart attack and died at the foot of the stairs to the basement about 9 years before I was born. I always hated going into the basement alone, although nothing happened when I was down there. I didn't know my grandfather, and have heard that he was a wonderful man, but it was really unsettling to me to walk on the spot where he died. I couldn't get down to the basement without walking on the spot, but it was always traumatic for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodness, Sebat, that was a great story. And I'm probably weirder than you so here goes.

Not a ghost, but I'm thinking it was an angel. I had just gone to bed and was getting settled under the covers. I felt a hand on my shoulder. Thinking it was one of the children, I turned over and there was a person. I got a sense it was male. It wore silver robes and had a silver face and hair. It wanted me to go with him. I said no and turned back over. It pulled me back again and again wanted me to go with him. I still refused, told him to go away and settled back down into bed. Angel of Death?

And that's the only one I'm going to tell you about.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Thanks for sharing, sebat! I don't know if I would have dealt with that situation as well as you did.
> 
> Sure, there are other likely scenarios and I doubt anyone can prove that what they heard or saw was caused by ghosts, but there's also no way to prove that it _wasn't_ caused by ghosts. Some explanations are more likely than others, but a lot of people like to keep an open-mind about things and explore all possibilities.


Since science has not proven the existence of ghosts, a believer has to prove his/her assertion that ghosts exist. A disbeliever does not have to prove that ghosts do not exist. I have seen and heard things that I could not explain, but I did not jump to the conclusion that they were ghosts.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/feb/22/future-paranormality-richard-wiseman


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MatrixOutsider said:


> Since science has not proven the existence of ghosts, a believer has to prove his/her assertion that ghosts exist. A disbeliever does not have to prove that ghosts do not exist. I have seen and heard things that I could not explain, but I did not jump to the conclusion that they were ghosts.


Science hasn't proven a lot of things. It doesn't mean that people can't still be interested in it and pursue the line of inquiry. I've never jumped to the conclusion that something I saw or heard was a ghost, but it doesn't mean I'm going to completely discount other people's mysterious experiences. I like to practice the idea of keeping an open mind. I enjoy listening to both sides of the story.

I'm not saying you should believe in ghosts (I certainly don't know they exist - in fact, I think they probably don't), but I don't believe in outright telling people that there is no possible way they exist. There are lots of things in the universe that I don't know for sure and ghosts are certainly one of them.

In science, I've always been taught that we actually assume nothing until it has been proven true. The null hypothesis would be that ghosts do not exist, but you can never "prove" a null hypothesis, you can only reject it if evidence shows that they do exist. It's far easier to show that something does exist than not. That's the whole point of the scientific process and that's pretty much how I live my life.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Science hasn't proven a lot of things. It doesn't mean that people can't still be interested in it and pursue the line of inquiry. I've never jumped to the conclusion that something I saw or heard was a ghost, but it doesn't mean I'm going to completely discount other people's mysterious experiences. I like to practice the idea of keeping an open mind. I enjoy listening to both sides of the story.
> 
> I'm not saying you should believe in ghosts (I certainly don't know they exist - in fact, I think they probably don't), but I don't believe in outright telling people that there is no possible way they exist. There are lots of things in the universe that I don't know for sure and ghosts are certainly one of them.


Read the article Monkey posted above you. It explains well why some people think they see ghosts and others never see them.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MatrixOutsider said:


> Read the article Monkey posted above you. It explains well why some people think they see ghosts and others never see them.


I did read it and I quite enjoyed it. I used to have sleep paralysis nearly every night and I can definitely see how that is something that _a lot_ of people would mistake as a ghostly experience. I've seen many ghostly figures standing at my bed side, even felt them touch me, but I know it's just my mind hallucinating. I think most (if not all) paranormal experiences can be scientifically explained, but it doesn't mean I'm going to say that none of it exists. I don't believe there's any definite proof that it _does_ exist, but I won't discount every other person's experience because of that. It's still very interesting to read more about, on both sides.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome story Sebat!!!! I've seen at least one Ghost...but my story seems trivial compared to yours! lol 

Back in the mid 60s when I was about 6 and my brother 8, one of our favorite cats was missing. He and I looked for that cat everywhere! I can't remember how long the cat was missing, but one night...my brother and I had gotten ready for bed and Mom came in to hear our prayers. All three of us were kneeling at the side of my bed, which puts our backs to the door. So, as we're saying our prayers I hear a cat Meow and I guess they heard it too as we all turned toward the door. I remember one of us calling out the cat's name all excited that the cat came home! The cat was walking through the hall about 4 feet in the air! It stopped at my door, looked right at me and meowed again. I could see it's teeth and the color of it's fur, but I could also see the bookcase on the other side of the cat. Then the cat continued to walk to my brother's room. We jumped up and ran after him, but there was nothing there! 
Another thing that happened to me when I was a kid, it was night and I was sleeping when I heard a noise which woke me up. I heard what I thought was my brother laughing and looked to where he was and I swear he was standing at my closet door, hiding behind my bathrobe which was hanging from a hook. When I saw his face I jumped up and ran at him but when I got there he was gone! I ran to his room and he was sound asleep!  I never saw him leave my room...so I have no idea what  I was seeing. I really don't think I was dreaming, but maybe...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed it!  I knew it would get the non-believers all worked up but that's okay too.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what I am (call me a sitting-on-the-fencer), but your story gave me the creeps.

I'm not arrogant enough to believe we know all there is to know - once upon a time if someone said "I believe the earth is round, but I can't prove it yet, oh and by the way, I think it orbits the sun", they would have been laughed at.

Equally, I've never experienced a ghost myself (nor would I want to thank you very much!). I am aware that most 'knocking noises' or 'doors opening' can be explained by simple things (old house 'settling', heating systems, draughts etc), but Sebat's story is just way too weird for my liking - especially the way it all 'matched up' with proven history.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm undecided.  I don't know if I believe in ghosts or not.

Ghosts stories tend to happen at night.  It's dark.  It's creepy.  The witness is often sleepy, scared, or grieving.  All the conditions seem right for imagining something -- it's easier to see ghosts when it's shadowy, you're alone, and you're scared.  But generally, you don't hear ghost stories that occur at, say, a busy coffeeshop during the day.  Why don't people see ghosts on a sunny beach, or the supermarket, or the office water cooler?  Why do ghosts love shadowy basements, old Victorian houses, crumbly castles?

I'm not saying ghosts don't exist.  Like I said, I'm still undecided.  But I can understand why many people believe ghost sightings are just a trick of the mind.  I'd love to learn more about ghosts, and form a stronger opinion.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

One could argue that if 'ghosts' are actually 'psychic residues' that are imprinted on buildings, it would explain a few things.

1) No beaches for ghosts, as they'd require bricks & mortar
2) The older the house, the more likely it is to have psychic imprints
3) Only at night etc because we are more susceptible to these sorts of things, then when we are having fun sunbathing.

Of course, it's entirely possible I've been watching too many 'Ghost Whisperers' and 'Bedlams'


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I think anyone who has experienced something they term "ghosts" will never be swayed from their opinion. I have seen/heard/smelled things that didn't exist to most others around me. I have clearly and in DAYLIGHT heard the voice of a family member that had died suddenly about 3 days earlier. (3 people were present and only 2 heard the voice...so it could not have been a "real" voice that we mistook for another.) I think some people are perceptive to these things and some are not. (Maybe they are not meant for everyone to see/hear?)

It is not only "ghosts" when strange events happen. A few years ago my oldest Son was getting ready to go out with friends. He gave me a hug and said goodbye. All of a sudden I asked who was driving. He said his friend. I felt danger, but I couldn't explain it. I asked him to sit in the BACK of the car. He said ok. I said..."Sit in the back PASSENGER seat, ok?" I had NEVER done anything like that before. He said ok, and he didn't sit in the front of the car. About an hour later he called me, and a DEER had run into the side of the car on the drivers side. No one was hurt, but he was covered in shards of glass and fur from the deer. He asked me "How did you KNOW that was going to happen? (Of course, I didn't KNOW what was going to happen.)

In another instance, my Mother persuaded my Father to drive 500 miles to go visit my Brother. He didn't have a phone at the time, and she INSISTED something was wrong with him. Of course, my Dad thought she had lost it, but they piled the rest of us kids in the station wagon and off we went! To make a long story short, my Brother had been in a car accident and had just gotten out of the hospital when we got there.

*Disclaimer* These are just a couple of my many strange experiences. They are not offered up for debate or scientific proof of anything. [/disclaimer]


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Last Halloween, everything was normal. We put our son to bed and we came to bed later. That night I had a horrible dream that I'd been in a car accident and my son was in the back seat and not responding to me. I was trapped in the driver's seat and couldn't reach him. Then I felt what felt like an ice cold hand stroke my face, I could feel fingers and everything. That woke me up. I felt like there was a presence in the room. I laid still but told 'it' that I knew it was Halloween so the walls were down, but I didn't like being scared like that and to please go back where you came from. I also told it that it was welcome to visit us next Halloween but to come earlier and not wake me up. Then the presence was gone. 

The next morning, 6:30 am in fact, son and I are in the car going to daycare. I drove for a block when the little man tells me that he wanted to watch someting on the DVD player. I scolded him for not requesting this while we were in the driveway, as I pull over and stop the car. Out of the corner of my eye I see a small light rapidly flying back and forth across the road. My neighborhood does not have streetlights and most folks don't leave their porch lights on so it was pretty dark. The light reminded me physically of the light they use to represent fairies. I had the feeling that this was the presence from my room and that was telling me bye. This time though, I wasn't scared but felt calm, almost like this was my guardian angel.

When my husband was 4, his family lived in Utah in or near one of the state parks. (His folks were Forest Rangers) His little brother was just a few months old, and DH says that he often woke because his brother was crying and then he'd see an Indian woman lean over the crib and calm the baby.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> *Disclaimer* These are just a couple of my many strange experiences. They are not offered up for debate or scientific proof of anything. [/disclaimer]


I have to agree with you, I have no desire to debate anything. It is what it is and that's it.

Lord knows, I've read enough about the paranormal to try and debunk everything that happened to me. While we were packing to move from that house, I was surfing channels on the tv and came across the second or third episode of the first season of Ghost Hunters. I religiously watched that show for several years and even became active on the TAPS chat boards for awhile seeking answers to my questions. If I had only lived in that house for a few months longer, I would have been trying to catch EVP and checking for EMFs.

Everything that I posted in my story were the things that I couldn't debunk, either during or after the fact. Things happened both day and night. TheRiddler, mentioned residues and I do think that some of what I experienced was residual type haunting. Things like the water running, the stomping up the (invisible) stairs, the sound of walking on the second floor that didn't exist, and the rolling of the ball, I believe were all residual.

I will say this...We moved from that house in January of '05 when my husband took a traveling medical position. Because of his job, we move a lot! Since that time, I have lived in 14 different apartments and locations. I have never since seen or heard anything that I would attribute to being paranormal.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I love listening to those EVP recordings on the Ghost series on TV and they give me the creeps.  Sometimes I wonder why I listen.  I know I've heard some very clear, very loud "Ghost Whispers" and they are very disturbing.  I've gone all over the house looking the source at times and sometimes I've just sat there and assured myself that it was all in my head.  I'm not so sure, but it does make you feel better to convince yourself of some logical answer for illogical things.  I definitely believe in ghosts and have seen a few in my life.  Still  don't know much about them other than I don't believe that they are the actual person (soul).  More like a piece of the lifeforce left behind like some other poster here said.  An imprint like a recording of a singer's voice or a movie that can be played under the right conditions long after that person is no longer with us.  Do we not create ghosts of this sort everyday with photos, movies, dvd's, etc.?  Maybe the Native Americans had it right to begin with.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sebat, i found your story quite chilling! I couldnt live in that house at all.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Growing up, I had a white cat named Mack. He was terrified of everyone but me. When I was home alone, he was in my lap. When other people were around, he would always hide behind the couch or under my chair. When I was sixteen he had a urinary infection, so I took him to the vet. As he was being drained, he had a heart attack and died. I've actually always felt guilty for not staying when they took him to the back room for the operation. He was that terrified of others. To this day, I still have his ashes, and although I keep meaning to spread them at the family cottage (a place I'll always return to and intend on having my ashes dumped one day), I just don't seem to have it in me.
     Anyways, about a month after he passed, I was loafing around at home with my highschool girlfriend. We were staring out the window at night, at nothing in particular. She noticed a white shape by the garage, which looked like a cat, but was kind of blurry. We stared for a few minutes, trying to figure out if it was a reflection from a light inside or maybe the moonlight playing tricks. Not that it was glimmering or shiny. It just appeared out of place and out of focus, somewhat resembling a cat sitting on the driveway. After a few minutes of this, I saw -clearly saw- my mother's cat, Molly, a brown Calico come walking from behind the blur. She passed right through it and walked to the door to be let inside. When I opened the door, I picked her up and walked to the spot. Of course, like any crap ghost story, there wasn't anything to be seen.
    In the fourteen years since, I've felt Mack nearby, maybe a dozen times or so. When he was alive, whenever I'd get in bed, he'd walk a lap around my body before curling up at my knees. He'd even walk on my hair, which would always tug it and kind hurt. Every once in a blue moon, I'll be lying in bed, and randomly sense him walking his lap, hurting my head, and then that usual bit of pressure around my knees. As soon as I move, the feeling is gone. 
    I also think I saw him again once in college, for about a second while my roommate and I were out driving. It was probably just a white cat at the side of the road, but there was something familiar about it. I dunno. I'm not saying there isn't a perfectly rational explanation for all of this, but I'm not saying I want to hear it either.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I grew up in a house that had a section that was uncomfortable feeling.  It was under the stairs in the basement.  Anytime I had to go in the basement, I would hurry past that section and then I would be fine.  I never talked about it w/ anyone until I was married and had moved out.  When I did talk about it, my brothers and I were telling ghost stories to freak out our SIL who is hyper sensitive to EVERYTHING.  All 5 of us talked about feeling uncomfortable, like something didn't want you in their area of the house.  I told them about how I felt when my parents were replacing the carpet in the stairs, (since they were doing it themselves, they took the old carpet off 1st, and a week or so later, put down the new carpet); I couldn't stand going downstairs, I was on the look out for hands to grab at my ankles.  My youngest brother talked about seeing small shadow type figures darting around the room thru the corner of his eyes (which may explain why he's so afraid of midgets to this day).  All of us were adults talking seriously about this in front of my parents.  My mom made us tell our SIL that we were joking, that none of this happened b/c she was afraid to sleep in the house.  After she left, we all looked @ each other and said, "it's all true".  That was the first and last time we have talked about it.  We've never been hurt, but we have all been made uncomfortable in the basement of our parent's house.

The house I live in now has a ghost, but he is a different sort of ghost.  We took over the loan of the house my DH grew up in.  I've always been interested in the paranormal and try to have an open mind about things.  The day we moved in, I was carrying a box into my kitchen when I saw who I thought was my husband walk past me.  He didn't say anything to me (which is unusual, we always say "hey" @ the least).  I turned my head to follow his progress when my husband walked into the kitchen w/ a friend carrying more boxes.  I was confused and I started describing what I had seen, DH just had a laugh.  What I had seen was a tall, clean shaven blonde man wearing a white button up shirt. The man I had seen was slightly taller than I am (I'm 5'9).  My husband is short (5'4) w/ dark hair and facial hair and was wearing a colored tshirt.  Simply impossible for my DH to be the same man.  

Around a month after we moved in, I was alone in the house when I heard the backdoor shut loudly (not slammed, but still loud) and footsteps (heavy, boot footsteps) coming from the back door to the kitchen.  I didn't think anything about this b/c DH likes to try and scare me this way all the time (jumping out from behind doors, sneaking up on me, etc).  He thinks it's flirting.  Like I said, I didn't think anything of this for a few minutes until I realized something, our back door has the original hardware (the house was built in the 1920s) and doesn't shut all the way, so someone installed a sliding deadlock, the kind that doesn't have a key.  I knew the door was locked, b/c I had just locked the door, but just to be safe, I went thru the whole house, yelling for DH.  He wasn't home.  When I told him of this, he dismissed it.  When I brought up the subject w/ my MIL, she just looked @ me and said, "I've always felt that house was haunted".  That was the last big experience w/ our ghost.  There is a small area that I feel uncomfortable, so I avoid it (it's a closet, so not that hard), but on the whole, I feel that our ghost was an original owner of the house who wanted to make sure that his house was going to be taken care of.  I sense that when he realized that not only were we fixing it up, but making it a home, he was satisified and leaves us alone.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

for those of you who are interested in ghost stories, the bio channel has a show called http://www.hulu.com/celebrity-ghost-stories]celebrity ghost stories http://www.hulu.com/celebrity-ghost-stories[/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't exactly seen a ghost but I did experience a phenomenon that is very common - that of the "forerunner".

I'd tell the tale now but I'm heading off to work and I don't want to be late.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> It was under the stairs in the basement. Anytime I had to go in the basement, I would hurry past that section and then I would be fine. All 5 of us talked about feeling uncomfortable, like something didn't want you in their area of the house.


Just curious...where is the electrical power box located? Is it under or around the stairs? Sometimes they will put off a lot of EMF and make you feel really uncomfortable like there something trying to get you. It could be that the wires need to be shielded.



> The day we moved in, I was carrying a box into my kitchen when I saw who I thought was my husband walk past me. He didn't say anything to me (which is unusual, we always say "hey" @ the least).


My husband had an experience like this that I completely forgot about. This happened in the house too.

I had already climbed into bed for the night. He was in the bathroom brushing his teeth. In the mirror he swears he saw me walk down the hall and asked me to bring him back a drink of water. When he came into the bedroom and saw me in bed, he got really mad and wanted to know why I didn't bring back the bottle of water he asked for. We got into a huge fight with me saying I had been in bed the entire time and him saying I had walked down the hall into the kitchen.

The next morning, he was brushing his teeth again and I walked down the hall to the kitchen. He followed me in and was really freaked out. He apologized and said it wasn't me walking down the hall the night before.

I had 2 mardi gras masks hanging on the wall across the hall from the bathroom door. One hung higher than the other. When I walked by my head was about the height of the top of the high one and the night before the head was at the top of the low one.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

sebat said:


> Just curious...where is the electrical power box located? Is it under or around the stairs? Sometimes they will put off a lot of EMF and make you feel really uncomfortable like there something trying to get you. It could be that the wires need to be shielded.


the box is across the room and my Dad is a (retired) electrician. When he remodeled the basement, he rewired that area but that didn't help. He put up a door and I can still feel it thru the door. I did think about EMF when I first learned about it, but since it's still there after the rewiring, all I can think of is it's not the wiring. I will state that under the stairs used to be my play area when I was around 4-5 and it was a happy place for me, but not long after that, it became this scary, unwanting place.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> the box is across the room and my Dad is a (retired) electrician. When he remodeled the basement, he rewired that area but that didn't help. He put up a door and I can still feel it thru the door. I did think about EMF when I first learned about it, but since it's still there after the rewiring, all I can think of is it's not the wiring. I will state that under the stairs used to be my play area when I was around 4-5 and it was a happy place for me, but not long after that, it became this scary, unwanting place.


Yeah, with your dad being an electrician, I doubt that it's EMF.

I just noticed you live in Huntington. We did a 6 month assignment there 3 or 4 years ago. It was pre-Kindle.  There's a pretty active ghost hunting group located there, Huntington Paranormal Investigations and Research. Their researchers name is Theresa. She has an interesting blog... http://theresashauntedhistoryofthetri-state.blogspot.com/


----------



## hoya99 (Oct 5, 2010)

My father, who for a while worked on John Dorys off the coast of Newfoundland, had an absolutely cracking ghost story - he saw drowned fisherman coming back out of the sea, trying to tell a story... and so on.  He later became an engineer/scientist, was a left-wing atheist, but quite happily believed in, well, strange things. But then, he'd been looking for rubies in British Guiana, been to voodoo ceremonies in Haiti...  Not sure he coped very well with being a suburban Londoner!  Wish, now, I'd asked more about his stories.  We rather took him for granted.  Kids are pretty empty things.  Well, we were.

I've tried for ghosts.  I used to live in a house built about 1450, with a terrible story of its burning during the UK Civil War, when fleeing highlanders were killed as they fled through the cellars and grounds.  When we restored it, we found burnt timbers and dreadfully bad rebuilding. No bones.  

I used to lie in my room as open to the past as possible.  But nothing happened.  No-one came.  Well, that's not quite true.  I did once hear someone striding along the upstairs corridor when there was no-one else in the house.  And one particularly impressionable friend couldn't sleep.  She was being watched.  lol.

david


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

williammeikle said:


> And we have a ghost cat in the house here that has been seen by four people now.


You wouldn't happen to be in Cleveland OH? I had a friend there who had a ghost cat. It seemed to belong to the apartment because it didn't follow him when he moved.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Back in my early twenties, when I had - um - 'experimented' with something, I was sitting outside one night and a large black dog came closer and closer to me, then disappeared. Not sure if it was real, or a ghost, or a result of that which I had ingested earlier...I'm kind of thinking the latter.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if I've seen a "ghost."  Here's why I put it in quotes.  By Ghost some people mean spirit of dead person.  Some people mean any sort of creepy unexplained phenomena. Kind of like how UFO technically means anything in the sky you can't identify, but most people mean aliens when they say it. 

I know I've seen a tall man shaped thing in a black trench coat.  I call it the Dark Man (sorry Ghost Hunters...)  Was it a ghost (dead spirit)?  No idea.  I'm more than familiar enough with the psychology to be able to explain what the science guys would say I saw.  I'm more than familiar enough with the paranormal stuff to know what the Ghost Hunters would say I saw.  Me, I saw something dark and shadowy at night.  The guy with me saw it, too.  We had the same idea of what it looked like. Does this prove anything, of course not.  Was it unexplained and creepy?  Oh yeah.  

For me the thing is how would one go about setting up a double blind experiment to prove/disprove the existence of ghosts.  After all, if it can't be tested it isn't science.

But, just because something cannot be tested does not mean it isn't/wasn't real.  History for example.  There's no way to test to see if Thomas Jefferson actually existed.  However, no one in their right mind would suggest Thomas Jefferson didn't actually exist.  There's such a huge pile of anecdotal evidence (i.e. what all non-scientific evidence is) that we accept his existence without even blinking.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

My story isn't a "ghost", but I have been visited by a very close friend after his unexpected death.

We were friends thoughout middle and high school and everyone made fun of him.  He was overweight, had long hair and dressed in all dark clothes & kids are cruel, you know?  I spent many nights with him because he was suicidal.  He tried a couple of times, one time landing him in a mental hospital for a month, I would visit him on Sundays.  Anyway, he was a very dear friend to me even after high school was over.  He graduated a year before me and after high school he really started to come into his own.  It was wonderful to watch him find his own place in the world, he moved out of his parents' house, found a decent job and was in college.

Fast forward 2 years, I'm a freshman in college and have a "late" day so I'm still in bed at around 7am & the phone rings.  It's Wendy, Brett's older sister and she's crying.  Brett had died the night before of an apparent heart attack, at 20 years old.  My mom and I go to the viewing and then the service/funeral.  I make it through the service, but I'm a wreck and I tell my mom that I can't watch him be buried so we leave.  That haunted me for months that I didn't go to the actual funeral.  I went to his grave numerous times to apologize to him.  

He died in Feb. 2000, in July of that same year I dreamt of him.  We were in our old HS in the "D" wing, no one else was around.  He was on one end of the hall and I was on the other.  I tried to run to him but it felt like the hall would keep extending as soon as I got close.  I finally got almost to where I could touch him and he held his hand up and said "Stop doing this to yourself.  I'm okay & I know you love me, I love you too.  I have to go & so do you."  Then he just....disappeared.  I woke up immediately after that with this overwhelming sense of peace.  It has been almost 11 years ago since that dream and I remember it like it happened just last night.  I will be forever grateful that he came back just that once to see me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm not sure, Bunny, but that sounds a bit like a "'ghost" to me. Glad you were able to finally find peace.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

tsilver said:


> I don't know what I would do if I saw a ghost. Probably have an accident, if you know what I mean. The closest I ever came to thinking I might be seeing something other worldly was one night I saw what seemed to be a circular column of air near my bed. There was no form involved. I was hoping it was my son but the column dissipated. It may have just been an optical illusion. I don't think I'd be scared of a ghost if my loved ones came back and identified themselves. I'd be terrified if my maternal grandfather visited me. Although I never met him I heard terrible stories about him.


I have never "seen" a ghost but I used to be able to talk to them at will. Parapsychology, which is the study of psychic phenomena, was my obsession for years. I had my first psychic experience at 15. I started a group in college devoted to parapsychological investigations, and I began being able to communicate with the dead my junior year of college. I did my senior thesis on the history of parapsychology, and all of my writing up until 2 years ago was focused on psychic phenomena. I even optioned a reality TV show on the topic. And a certain kindle product that I released yesterday is on that very topic.

So, I haven't seen any ghosts, but I used to be able to walk into a room and describe the people that lived there because I could see them in my mind's eye. But no, I have never seen a ghost.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so sad, Bunny. I'm glad you were able to talk with him once more and found peace.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Cindy & Jessica.  The only people that really think it was Brett that visited me in my dream are my mom and my best friend.  Others (like my dad & bf), when they heard the story, just thought that it was my subconscious trying to assuage my guilt.  I've never thought that, I know that he came back to tell me he was okay because he knew I was hurting over him being gone.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a dream with people from work. They must have been trying to contact me.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I have seen things from out of the corner of my eyes, but never a full apparition. My plumber has. We ran out of oil during the coldest weekend in January and our pipes froze. We had to call my husband's plumber friend and he came over at night to help us figure out what was going on. My husband and I went upstairs for a minute (I forget why, probably to put the kids to bed or something) and when we both went downstairs, the plumber asked us who the old man was. We didn't know who he was talking about and he repeated, he saw an old man in the basement and had a conversation with him.

This plumber is a straight, honest guy, so when he told us what happened we couldn't disbelieve him - he was so adamant. He claims, while we were upstairs, an old man appeared behind him and told him to hurry up and make sure he got the heat working. "There are little kids upstairs, get it done," was what my husband's friend repeated. 

There wasn't any old men living with us, so I had no clue who it could be. My neighbor (who is in her late 80's) thinks it's the man that used to own the house early in the 1900s, when it was a boarding house. When we first moved in, she asked us if we met Mr. Somebody. Of course we had no idea who Mr. Somebody was.

And ... my youngest DS (aged 3) sometimes becomes deathly afraid of going into certain areas of our house, especially his bedroom - even when his older brother is in there. He claims he sees a witch. One night he wasn't behaving and kept getting out of bed. I was finally able to put him down and I went on the computer to check out FB. Within a few minutes I could hear his Thomas the Train making noise. It's one of those toys that you have to shake in order for it to make noises and move. So immediately thinking it was my DS, I yelled 'Get back to bed!' I heard thumping foot steps, so I assumed it was him rushing back into bed before he got into more trouble. A few minutes pass and I hear the darn Thomas the Train again. I once again yell, 'Get back to bed!' and once again heard the foot steps. A half hour passes by and I hear the stupid Thomas the Train AGAIN. This time I'm furious that he's not listening and playing when it's so close to 11 pm. I get out of my chair, go to his bedroom and ... he's sound asleep. Sound asleep in the SAME position I had laid him when he had fallen asleep an hour or so earlier. I look at the train and I get this weird feeling that I'm being watched. I go back to my computer and while I'm sitting there my son's toilet starts going off (playing music). The only time the thing plays music is when there's liquid in the bowl. I went into the bathroom and there wasn't ANY liquid in the bowl. I shut the bathroom door and sit at my computer freaking out. The stupid Thomas the Train goes off. Quickly I ran into the boys room, picked up the train and threw it in the basement. I sit back down at my computer, thinking I'm going crazy and the darn toilet went off again. I try to ignore it, and then my son's laptop (which is sitting closed on the kitchen table) starts talking, 'You've got a new blog.' it says.

Feeling I've lost my mind, I went to bed - away from all those electronics.

- I won't even mention the time I had Lego's thrown at me (different house).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> When we first moved in, she asked us if we met Mr. Somebody. Of course we had no idea who Mr. Somebody was.


Same thing happened to us. People knew about what was going on in the house but no one would come out and say anything about it until we moved.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

sebat said:


> Same thing happened to us. People knew about what was going on in the house but no one would come out and say anything about it until we moved.


We fought to buy our house, and my husband got really friendly with the neighbors, and they told him stories (but he always has an explanation for everything - EXCEPT for the plumber's story). I was working 3 jobs at the time, and never got the chance to really meet anyone until Halloween the year after. My kids started school before we even lived in the house, so they were excited when we finally moved in because they had met some kids from the neighborhood and were friendly with them.

Anyways ... the house was broken into three times before we ever owned it - all to steal the copper, to sell drugs, and to have a party house. We live in the city and all foreclosures get ransacked. Well one of the neighborhood kids had broken in to see if the haunting stories were true. He broke in through a broken window in the basement and tried to climb the stairs. Now the stairs are weird at the top (the reason for that is because, at one point, the staircase went straight up to a door, but when the house was converted to a 3 family the contractor made them twist to a side door - so there is one step that is huge and one step that looks like a piece of pizza/triangle), so before we moved in and my kids told me this story, I had a hard time believing the ghost stories.

The kid claimed as he was trying to climb the stairs, he kept feeling like he was being pushed backward, like someone was pushing him off the stairs. He made it to the top and a huge thrust pushed him down the stairs and he fell backwards, smashing his head on the rock wall below. He had the stitches to prove it.

All the neighborhood kids told my kids stories they had heard, but I figured they were just trying to scare them. There's a story that in the front left window (above my front porch), you can see a man peering out. I guess there is a woman ghost (perhaps the witch my 3 y/o sees?), a child ghost (playing with toys?) and an old man (Mr. Somebody?). The house was built in the 1800's, so hey ... who knows. Below are pictures to get a better idea of the feel of the house.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

julieannfelicity , you have a beautiful old home!  The old man may be happy that someone is taking care of his home again.  Sounds like his is watching over the kids with what he said to the plumber.


----------

